
How to Install GitLab as Your Private GitHub Clone - 56k
https://vexxhost.com/resources/tutorials/how-to-install-gitlab-as-your-private-github-clone/
======
sytse
We recommend that people install out Omnibus packages, they are much easier to
install and more reliable
[https://about.gitlab.com/downloads/](https://about.gitlab.com/downloads/)

